# Dealer struggling to service buggy MyLink and iPhone 5 integration



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

As you you know if you have an iPhone 5 and MyLink, the setup is buggy. With incredible effort, the Chevy infotainment people at 866-790-5700 were able to confirm what I saw somewhere online: The latest software version ends in "OD" (mine, as you can see from pic below, ends in "OB"). They told me to make a service appointment at my dealer to get the update. The dealer is wrestling with my car now. Again with incredible effort (their diagnostic computer hookup box didn't mention any available updates), and ultimately a call to their special support people in Detroit, they were able to confirm what I told them. They also turned up some technical notes that listed a bunch of things the update fixes. The only one that possibly relates to me is a "music paused" message that displays even when the music is not paused. So this probably won't make a difference. The service manager's next challenge is to figure out a way to a) find out and b) let me know when the next update is available. Everyone has been very apologetic, explaining that this is all virgin territory for everyone involved (except me as a normal technology consumer). So I brought the car in at 8:20am, they said they located the update at about 10am, and said it would take another 1-2 hours to update the software. They said part of why it takes so long is they have to back up all the data first. I told them I don't need any of the data on there, but that didn't seem to make a difference. I am now thinking things could actually be worse when I get my car back....

I am eager to hear others' experience! There doesn't seem to be a lot on Cruzetalk (or elsewhere) on this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even though only one item may be listed in the update, there are most likely other changes that will help as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please keep me posted on this issue. Let me know that your MyLink is working properly. In the future you can send me a private message and I would be glad to look up updates for you and call your dealer to notify them and set up an appointment to get the update done.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

My mylink is a little weird too. When songs change sometimes the info doesn't, and I get the paused music screen as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rocky87, which model Cruze do you have? There are documented issues with the 2013 ECO MyLink system. GM has an update for it.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> Rocky87, which model Cruze do you have? There are documented issues with the 2013 ECO MyLink system. GM has an update for it.


I have a 2013 1lt


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I got my car back at noon. I now have the latest software (see pic below). The only difference I am noticing is that it no longer starts playing the first song alphabetically on my iPhone as soon as I plug in my phone to the USB. In fact, it even remembers what I was listening to if I was using "iPod" mode when I unplugged it. I am still getting pandora error message ("unlock phone or restart app..."). Everything else is the same. The service manager said an update that will be more helpful is coming out "soon" and that he opened a new ticket so he can call me when it's out.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gold5,

Thank you for the update. Our infotainment team is a great resource for this concern. They can be reached at 855-478-7767 US number. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Erica, I must challenge your claim. As I said in my original post, I spent a lot of time on the phone with a guy named Jeff from the infotainment team. He was very nice, motivated to help, and apologetic. But it was as if he and his colleagues were completely new to this stuff. In fact, I think he even said so. Very little familiarity with MyLink, no idea what the latest software version is, how to find out, or how to notify me. He did eventually get back to me, and will do so again I imagine. And he was able, eventually and with great effort, to get me that info and figure out how to email me. But in spite of how nice and willing to help folks are (the infotainment number I called, the support people the dealer called, and the dealership themselves), it has been pretty dramatic how little all Chevy folks know about this stuff. All that said, any additional detail you can provide about exactly when the next update will be available and what the update addresses would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gold5, 

I understand your frustration, if you spoke with a newer agent in regards to your concern. Have you been able to have everything resolved? Just for verification you are only looking to see if there was a software update to your system?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Gold 5, Wife is having a bunch of issues with bluetooth drooping connection with her G S3 on our 14 I don't have the car here to look at it. Is it listed under the software button under one of the settings or is there a few extra button pushes to get the revision number. The infotainment people said the 14's had the latest revision but I just want to verify that as I don't ever get a warm and fuzzy feeling when dealing with GM as of late. He thought it may have a bad BT module. The wifes phone plays all her ringtones when she plugs it in. Drives her insane.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

You can see software version if you hit the "config" button, then radio settings, software.... The latest version ends in "OD."


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

gold5 said:


> As you you know if you have an iPhone 5 and MyLink, the setup is buggy. With incredible effort, the Chevy infotainment people at 866-790-5700 were able to confirm what I saw somewhere online: The latest software version ends in "OD" (mine, as you can see from pic below, ends in "OB"). They told me to make a service appointment at my dealer to get the update. The dealer is wrestling with my car now. Again with incredible effort (their diagnostic computer hookup box didn't mention any available updates), and ultimately a call to their special support people in Detroit, they were able to confirm what I told them. They also turned up some technical notes that listed a bunch of things the update fixes. The only one that possibly relates to me is a "music paused" message that displays even when the music is not paused. So this probably won't make a difference. The service manager's next challenge is to figure out a way to a) find out and b) let me know when the next update is available. Everyone has been very apologetic, explaining that this is all virgin territory for everyone involved (except me as a normal technology consumer). So I brought the car in at 8:20am, they said they located the update at about 10am, and said it would take another 1-2 hours to update the software. They said part of why it takes so long is they have to back up all the data first. I told them I don't need any of the data on there, but that didn't seem to make a difference. I am now thinking things could actually be worse when I get my car back....
> 
> I am eager to hear others' experience! There doesn't seem to be a lot on Cruzetalk (or elsewhere) on this.
> 
> View attachment 14740


I am having issues with my 2013 Cruze w/ Mylink & iPhone 5 as well. The pausing bug happens almost daily. Can't connect to iPhone every other day. Can't access Siri using voice commands. I took the Cruze to the dealer a couple months ago. They were clueless and told me that it was likely an iPhone compatibility issue which I highly doubted at the time. It sounds like I was correct all along.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Please keep me posted on this issue. Let me know that your MyLink is working properly. In the future you can send me a private message and I would be glad to look up updates for you and call your dealer to notify them and set up an appointment to get the update done.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Can you help me with this? I am having the same issue and I took my Cruze to the dealer in April and they were unable to help me.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone have access to the latest firmware files to update MyLink through USB?

Cruze owners would love this: http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/?p=1668


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sure southpaw802

Please send me a PM with your full name, zip code, VIN, exact mileage and the name of the dealer you get your vehicle serviced at. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

I checked with both my dealer and the infotainment toll free number yesterday, and there is still no update to deal with the iphone integration issues. Again with enormous effort and questionable reliability, I was told the "OD" version is still the latest. The infotainment supervisor did corroborate what my dealer told me 3.5 weeks ago: tech support in Detroit (whom we cannot contact directly) is aware of these issues. She was not able to corroborate that a software update to deal with these issues is due "soon." Actually, she was barely interested in helping me and kept repeating "that's all I know." Jackie, can you contact tech support in Detroit and get some real info for us? This is my first Chevy--in fact my first American car--and my impression is sinking fast. You'll be doing us--and Chevy--a big favor. It's one thing to have a product that doesn't work, it's another thing to also not be able to provide real information and support. Thank you!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I really wish they could make the whole thing open source, then we could definitely see some cool stuff from community made mods. We would also be able to get fixes faster. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi gold5

I understand your frustration along with the others that are experiencing these issues. Please give me a few days. I will do some research and get back to you by Tuesday. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem! I am here to help gold5.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

"General Motors, newly flush with cash after emerging from bankruptcy, is on a hiring binge, quadrupling its information technology staff and recruiting software developers to create a spate of apps for its 2014 model-year vehicles"

http://nyti.ms/19NbXNq


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jackie. Any luck? Did you mean this past Tuesday? Thanks! -All of us


----------



## Bond007mgm (Jul 6, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Gold 5, Wife is having a bunch of issues with bluetooth dropping connection with her G S3 on our 14 I don't have the car here to look at it. Is it listed under the software button under one of the settings or is there a few extra button pushes to get the revision number. The infotainment people said the 14's had the latest revision but I just want to verify that as I don't ever get a warm and fuzzy feeling when dealing with GM as of late. He thought it may have a bad BT module. The wifes phone plays all her ringtones when she plugs it in. Drives her insane.


I have a 2013 Cruze with mylink that we purchased in April. We experience connectivity issues also with a Samsung G S3. It connects and disconnects wit the phone and pandora works when it wants to. We called the infotainment customer service number for them to say after 15 minutes of talking and them "researching" that there were no current issues with this phone and mylink. Then we asked if there was a newer firmware version that could address bluetooth problems and they said that wouldn't be the problem, and that we have a new enough version of it that it should be working. Then proceeded to tell us to call the local service department. Why do these people have their own department when they can't help people or even give the people a updated firmware.


GM would save a lot of money if they released the updates on their website with instructions, all you have to do is put files on a blank flash drive and touch update. How hard is that to do now a days? Dodge releases updates on their site for the Dart. It saves a lot time if you would make update information more publicly available.


As proof that Dodge lets their own customers to system updates, here is a link to the website.
https://rsur.extra.chrysler.com/rsur/Uconnect.do


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi folks. Does anyone know if Jackie from Chevy Customer Service is still participating in this forum? She said she'd get back to us a couple weeks ago about the mylink software update to fix all the iphone (and other?) integration issues. 

To recap, it would be nice to hear from her what the latest version is (see previous posts for latest versions we're aware of), and when the iphone fix update can be expected (approximately, at least). My dealer told me the tech support people in Detroit told him that they are well aware of all the iphone integration problems, and that they are working on an update to be released "soon." That was over a month ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

Yes, Jackie is still here. The latest update is the OnStar over the air bluetooth update. This update is performed by calling OnStar in the vehicle and they will perform the update. At this time there is no other update. Also, in regards to another members question about Siri not working, Siri only works via phone not the MyLink system on the Cruze. Only the Spark and Sonic MyLink are able to access Siri. I hope this addresses your concerns. If you have any other questions please let us know. 

gold5, if you feel you are not getting an answer from our infotainment team, let us know as well and we can try to assist in providing a better to understand answer. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Erica. Thanks. What is the latest mylink software version? (See previous posts in this thread for latest versions we're aware of.) And can you give us a time frame for the update the Detroit tech support people said we should expect "soon"? It is the answers to these two questions that I feel I am not getting from the infotainment team. Know what I mean?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello gold5

We don't have access to what is currently being done with regards to the MyLink system improvements but I can assure you that GM is always actively working to make sure that you have a positive customer experience. Whatever updates or information I get I will be sure to share with you all.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jackie. Are you saying you don't even have access to the information us Cruze owners have simply by looking at the software version menu on our cars?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

 
Great question, gold5! What I am trying to say is that I do not know if there are any current updates in the works for the MyLink system. As Customer Service Advisers, we're informed of updates only when they're ready for release. I can look up VIN-specific details, like what type of system is in a vehicle and the Infotainment options on the vehicle system. I hope this helps clarify our role in this process!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jackie. I give up. Any other Cruze owners want to weigh in or take a turn pursuing this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sorry that I can't be more helpful with this issue gold5. I will keep you updated with the information that I receive.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lruecker (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently bought a 2013 Cruze and am having similar problems. I was able to pair my iphone 5 and have not had problems making phone call through the Mylink voice recognition. For a short period of time I was also able to play music from my iphone using the Mylink voice recognition, but then that stopped working. It always says "device not connected", even though it is connected. I called the 800 number and the man I talked to had me go through several steps to try to fix it, but nothing worked. He said I should take it to my dealer. I was planning to do that, but after reading about all the problems Gold5 had I'm wondering if its worth several hours of my time if it's not going to do any good.

Linda


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does Apple use A2DP for streaming media? If not this is the root of the problem. The Bluetooth phone interface specification is different from the Bluetooth A2DP streaming media specification.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Iruecker, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. If you would like we can check with your dealership and make sure there are no needed software updates for your Cruze. Please send us a private message with your name, VIN, and phone number for more information.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Both my wife's phone and my phone do strange things with the My link as described here.

The biggest issue is the bluetooth constantly disconnecting then reconnecting. Does it all the time.

2 different phones. Same problem.


----------

